# Anyone in Ireland and has Premature Ovarian Failure.



## treezuk (Jan 5, 2015)

My friend has recently been diagnosed with POF and is struggling to meet other people with the same issues in Ireland , is there anyone around that she could talk to , discuss things with  

Thank you in advance 


XXXX


----------



## springy8 (Apr 6, 2016)

Well nobody has said those words to me, but I am close to that diagnosis probably.

AMH 1.0 and FSH 16.8

Would be nice to have support.


----------



## treezuk (Jan 5, 2015)

I'm so sorry this never let me know there was a reply


----------

